# A big thankyou



## welderguy (Dec 13, 2016)

I want to give my thanks and praise publicly to God for this.
My wife and I were driving on the interstate, wife was in the passenger seat. Was coming up alongside a tractor trailor to pass him and (no joke) either something told my brain to swerve or it actually moved the steering wheel for me(Im still trying to figure it out), but a split second after I swerved, the rear tire on the tractor trailor blew and half the tire came flying into our passenger door and window. We were not hurt.I shutter though to think what might have happened to my wife if the tire had hit the windshield.Just felt compelled to share this.

Thankyou Lord!


----------



## 1988USMC (Dec 14, 2016)

Praise the Lord! Just gives us a reason to praise Him more and more each day.
Glad y'all are alright.


----------



## Cobra (Dec 14, 2016)

Sure am glad you both are okay. So glad he is with us 24/7. I have had my share of close ones.


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 14, 2016)

Glad all is OK. I hate being near big trucks like that. When something like this happens, it happens fast and in a big way.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes sir HD, it happened so fast I'm still a little shaken by it all.
God has been good to me.

Ask me if I believe in angels.


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 14, 2016)

I worked 29 years at tallahassee fire dept. I dreaded going on calls on I-10. 18 wheelers whizzing by 10 feet away at 80 mph is no fun. I was so glad that my last 8 years were spent at a station that did not go there. Yes, angels are real.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 17, 2016)

Definitely Divine intervention! Praise the Lord you and your wife are safe.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 10, 2017)

Glad y'all are ok!


----------

